# mick biggs mighty mouse



## david lloyd 123 (Feb 14, 2008)

sailed with mick on tasi star 74 75 i know he used to live in telford


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Good morning Mr Lloyd how the hell are you, took you long enough to get on here you old bugger. Can't say I know Mick but plenty of Blue Star lads here.(Thumb)


----------



## david lloyd 123 (Feb 14, 2008)

hi hoots im no good on the compooter so dont be suprised if im not on hear often but nice to know your stillabout


----------

